
America's dreadful Internet - jessaustin
http://harry-lewis.blogspot.com/2013/01/americas-dreadful-internet.html
======
jessaustin
I'm surprised at Prof. Lewis's surprise that people stop at McD's specifically
to use the wifi. I'd have thought that everyone had done this on occasion,
although of course for many people that is a matter of convenience while out
and about rather than being their only connectivity.

Sure, Starbucks would be cooler but there aren't many of those in most rural
areas.

